# What is the best brand of walk behind snowblower to buy?



## becky

Hi
My landscape clients want me to blow out and shovel their driveways. So which push behind snowblowers would you say are the best and which brands should I avoid?
Thanks
Becky


----------



## Snowzilla

If you are talking single stage blowers I think the Honda HS520 would be a good choice. Here's a link, http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1165140#post1165140


----------



## Fatality

Toro or Honda


----------



## becky

I'm thinking double stage.


----------



## 2002trooper4me

I have been using a Craftsman 26" 2 stage blower for the past few years for sidewalks and touch-up work after I pushed the driveway and have been very pleased with it. I always use the 110v plug in starter when it is cold but, once I warm it up it pull starts fine the rest of the day.

Just make sure to buy extra sheer pins what ever you get. I learned this one the hard way.

Good Luck!!


----------



## BossPlow2010

becky;1165289 said:


> I'm thinking double stage.


just remember, it's not light so you'll be using ramps which is going to cost time. And time is $!


----------



## becky

I'll be using my trailer most of the time. Thank you all for your help so far. I'll be buying lots of extra pins


----------



## Snowzilla

becky;1165289 said:


> I'm thinking double stage.


I see. Well there are probably many brands that would make good choices. You may want to first decide on which width you would like. Many of the bigger snowblowers have steering assist (which I would want). This helps you turn by pulling a trigger on the side you want to turn.

I have a 45" Cub Cadet which is a monster. I have had a great luck with. Also bought a Husqvarna which I don't like. Stupid controls you have to push in on to move (spout & gear). Very annoying.

John Deere is back to making their own brand whereas a few years ago they were Frontier.

MTD is parent company of many brands: Cub Cadet, Cub Cadet Commercial, Cub Cadet Yanmar, Troy-Bilt, White Outdoor, Yard-Man, Yard Machines, Bolens, Arnold, GardenWay, MTD Pro and MTD Gold.

Honda is the only brand I know which uses true hydrostatic transmission. Their 2-stage blowers tend to be pricey.

From my research, although few brands offer tracks, it sounds best to avoid a tracked machine because they require a lot of effort to turn.

Chute rotation and pitch are 2 controls you use constantly. I would look for good controls in this area.

Most have 110v plug in electric start. Make sure to get this.

Used is always an option too.

p.s. I am jelous of your snow falls.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Snowzilla;1165560 said:


> I see. Well there are probably many brands that would make good choices. You may want to first decide on which width you would like. Many of the bigger snowblowers have steering assist (which I would want). This helps you turn by pulling a trigger on the side you want to turn.
> 
> I have a 45" Cub Cadet which is a monster. I have had a great luck with. Also bought a Husqvarna which I don't like. Stupid controls you have to push in on to move (spout & gear). Very annoying.
> 
> John Deere is back to making their own brand whereas a few years ago they were Frontier.
> 
> MTD is parent company of many brands: Cub Cadet, Cub Cadet Commercial, Cub Cadet Yanmar, Troy-Bilt, White Outdoor, Yard-Man, Yard Machines, Bolens, Arnold, GardenWay, MTD Pro and MTD Gold.
> 
> From my research, although few brands offer tracks, it sounds best to avoid a tracked machine because they require a lot of effort to turn.
> 
> Chute rotation and pitch are 2 controls you use constantly. I would look for good controls in this area.
> 
> Most have 110v plug in electric start. Make sure to get this.
> 
> Used is always an option too.
> 
> p.s. I am jelous of your snow falls.


those 45" snow blowers are huge! Dual tires. And they weigh a ton too! Great for side walks I hear.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Snowzilla

BossPlow2010;1165565 said:


> those 45" snow blowers are huge! Dual tires. And they weigh a ton too! Great for side walks I hear.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Actually the duals aren't just for looks. It needs them for flotation & traction. I bought mine used and the guy had outfitted it with some barbell weights for counterbalance. It is heavy to tip up to turn without. You can see here, http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=87500. I do drive it up aluminum ramps into the bed of my truck.

I just do rural stuff so I don't know about sidewalks. I was thinking most sidewalks were 36" so it may be too wide.

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## mnglocker

I've had great luck with my Ariens 30 Deluxe. The biggest thing to consider is dealer support btw. It doesn't matter how great it is if you can't get parts or warranty work done.


----------



## royster

*Snowblowers*

Husqvarna are the best snow blowers, I have one that is 20 years old, still works fine, Even its Tecumseh engine still runs fine, only maintenance is yearly oil changes,

I also have a new Husqvarna with a 16.5 Briggs engine, It has everything, power steering, heated grips, hydrostatic trans,gas gauge,good mechanical controls for the chute, etc It is very easy to operate and easily out performs similar machines including Ariens at the end of driveway filled up by the snowplow


----------



## Cbsnow

We have 24" ariens, 26" craftsman, and 2 26" mtd gold. I love the mtd gold. The others work just fine, but I prefer the mtd. 

We have a variety of single stages too. I bought two new poulan pros this year. I thought with the 208cc engine they would have the power to push through wet heavier snow, that we tend to get. They have good power, but are put together with junk parts. I've had mine in the shop longer than I've been able to use them. They cost about half a toro and a couple hundred less than a craftsman or mtd, which I liked. Lesson learned to spend a little extra next time. 

Shear pins and an extra scraping edge are a must for two stages.


----------



## leolkfrm

I would think they bought something by now.....4 yr old post


----------

